# Chagrin River



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hows the rivre fishing now? Ill be in Willoughby on Thur. morning,first time there.Need help with a good starting point from there.Dans park looks to be right there.What a good gage height for that river? 3.85 is whats its at now any info would be helpful. thanks everyone replying!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I went to the rocky today, for a weekend nobody was out...ice and slush city, didn't even bother and it's not getting at better anytime soon. brrr..


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Chagrin frozen over! Ice is piling up. Pix later...


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

fished it today. What a mess. fun trying to cast in between glaciers hard to impossible to get a good drift some of the riffles were ok but i still came out empty handed with numb toes and fingers. On top of all that it was pretty stained up visibility probably like 12". SKUNKED again .


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Landed one in the Rocky today but wasnt fun dealing with glaciers and my line freezing up. Did see a guy catch a nice 30'' brute down from me other than that it was cold, snowy and lots of ice. FFBG


----------



## Saltshaker (Oct 9, 2008)

Fished the Chagrin today but no luck. Lots of ice and the water was pretty murky. But I did see a bald eagle fly past/over me as I was walking down!!...couldnt believe my eyes but its true and it was pretty big.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Always amazes me to see a bald eagle! I've seen them on the V, the Rocky, and the Grand but never the Chagrin. How much snow was on the ground out that way? Only about 1"-2" west of Cleveland.

John


----------



## Saltshaker (Oct 9, 2008)

Well I was amazed to say the least.My friend told me they have been on the rise in population around here up to 22%. Wish I could of gotten a picture of it.
Snow was probably about a couple of inches but more ice than I have seen thus far.




jojopro said:


> Always amazes me to see a bald eagle! I've seen them on the V, the Rocky, and the Grand but never the Chagrin. How much snow was on the ground out that way? Only about 1"-2" west of Cleveland.
> 
> John


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, there's actually some restricted access areas on the Chagrin due to eagle nests. The DNR doesn't want anyone back there messing with them at all.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

MuskieJim, same here around mansfield. We have them at most of the public waters here. Lot's of people photographing them, but the nests are restricted. We actually had an incident where one of the nests fell out of the tree, they had to hand make the nest and put it back up!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Ohio is very privilaged to have a ton of bald eagles, between Geauga Lake, Aurora shores and ladue I believe there to be around 15 nests, (ladue has 5 birds last time I checked with ODNR when I saw them at the lake) I have seen them on Aurora Shores and Ladue countless times, one time fishing just east of 422 on Ladue we had one swoop 30 ft over the boat, still remember it like it was yesterday just awesome, then it went up into the nest and hung out and just watched over the lake, the same birds go from lake to lake to hang out, my aunt lives on Aurora shores and they have a nest right in front of the house they have taken some pretty sweet pictures of them diving down to grab fish and all sorts of other cool photo's. Every since I was a kid te bald eagle has been my favorite creature, I have a tattoo of one on my arm, they are sweet as hell.


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> I have a tattoo of one on my arm, they are sweet as hell.


I have one on my arm as well. The eagle claw eagle actually! lol...... They are a beautiful animal. There is a big nest just south of the 18 bridge at Milton as well. They are just amazing when they are flying. After seeing that in person I knew why they were the symbol of america!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

I have seen one while fishing the Maumee River near waterville a few summers ago. I turned the bend of the river and the bald eagle was just sitting there drinking from the edge of the river. He saw me and took of flying, I couldn&#8217;t believe how big the wing span was. It was an amazing sight and something I probably won&#8217;t get to see again. FFBG


----------



## johnati234 (Nov 21, 2006)

i work at painesville country club in painesville ohio. the south perimeter of the property runs right along the grand river. i know where there are two bald eagle nests high above in the tree tops. i see quite a few bald eagles over the summer. one of the birds wing span has go to be almost six feet wide!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

The wing span is 6 ft., that's why they look like a terradactal when they fly! LOL.


----------



## CASSI (Nov 6, 2008)

There are some bald eagles in Portage county I see one off and on around Lake Hodgson. Also were Rt. 14 crosses Lake Rockwell near Streetsboro Ive seen on on two seperate occasions. Tha last time in about March, or April I was comming over the bridge and spotted an eagle, no one was behind me so I slowed down as he flew across the bridge to the other side of the lake I watched him swoop down to the water and grab a fish a fly away with it. Its nice to see them coming back. I guess our environment isnt all getting worse.


----------

